
Stop designing websites, start designing posters - nreece
http://boagworld.com/design/no-more-websites
======
teeja
Couldn't agree more ... that is, once I have a good selection of downloadable
fonts, and browsers support most desktop-publishing trix (like fonts set along
curves ... good luck, CSS! ... and shapes other than rectangles). Because
nothing kills a "poster" faster than having to use the same handful of crappy
web-standard fonts everyone's seen 2000 times ... and setting them into box
upon box upon box.

------
foldr
The title for this article is right at the bottom of my screen when I first
load the page. Not a great example of design.

